# Access to classifieds



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

As above, what needs to be done?

Minimum post count etc?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, When did you last check your access to the Market Place & PMs ?
Hoggy.


----------



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, When did you last check your access to the Market Place & PMs ?
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy! Hope all is well! 

Pm's are empty & classifieds too :/


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

a8rnx said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, When did you last check your access to the Market Place & PMs ?
> ...


Hi a8rnx,, So you now have access ??
Hoggy.


----------



## a8rnx (Aug 14, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> a8rnx said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Cheers dude! Appreciate it


----------



## animal47 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is it just a matter of having to keep checking or do you get a notification of access as gagging to get in there for a look


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

animal47 said:


> Is it just a matter of having to keep checking or do you get a notification of access as gagging to get in there for a look


Hi, Just keep checking, it won't be long.
Hoggy.


----------



## timdaggett79! (Mar 24, 2019)

I need access to the classifieds. How many posts do I need?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

timdaggett79! said:


> I need access to the classifieds. How many posts do I need?


Hi, There are no fixed number of posts.
Click link for access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Can you link the marketplace plesse hoggy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

HOGG said:


> Can you link the marketplace plesse hoggy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi, Anyone that has access can find it themselves.
Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Not when greeted by this:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Site Admin are attempting to fix the other problem & it's getting worse not better, nothing Mods can do about it.
If you look at the top of each section that is avail, they are there to click on. Not good or convenient but they are avail.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello there,

Is this only happening on Tapatalk?
Can you confirm if this is also occurring from a browser?

Ed


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Taptalk.

The actual forum in the www doesn't let me log in. So I don't know

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Is this only happening on Tapatalk?
> Can you confirm if this is also occurring from a browser?
> ...


Hi, There are more important things to worry about other than Market Place.
Get this Forum working again, it's in a right mess. [smiley=end.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------

